# Oyster ideas?



## Namaxy (Apr 1, 2014)

Have a ton of oysters to serve at an upcoming function. (served raw that is...no Rockefeller etc.) I like basic mignonette, but I'll need some more creative options. I'm kind of tired of the ubiquitous yuzu/uni etc. I refuse to kill them with cocktail sauce. I was thinking about pickling some things like cucumber, ginger, or peppers.....maybe some citrus. Any ideas?


----------



## 29palms (Apr 1, 2014)

Where are they from and how long have they been out of the water?


----------



## rami_m (Apr 1, 2014)

I tried this and it was good not sure if it's still same as the above. 

http://www.notquitenigella.com/2007/09/28/tetsuyas-oysters-with-rice-wine-vinaigrette/

You would probably know more this more than me anyway . But I like this so thought I can share


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 1, 2014)

29palms said:


> Where are they from and how long have they been out of the water?



They'll be island creeks from Duxbury, MA. These are farmed oysters. Things go as planned they'll be pulled out of the water on the day of service.


----------



## jai (Apr 1, 2014)

Finger limes are nice, hows the quality of the oysters you are getting and are you shucking to order?


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are ******* awesome oysters, and the island creek people are a pleasure to work with. I don't think they need a thing. Maybe some lemon.


----------



## jai (Apr 1, 2014)

Also tbh its better if oyster hhave been out of water for up to 5 days in the perfect temperature. It increases quality of the oyster liquor inside .


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 1, 2014)

I like rhubarb mignonette and the rhubarb is available for me at least starting in late April early may. Not sure when the event is.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 1, 2014)

Also done to death, but still good is granita. Maybe cucumber?


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 1, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Those are ******* awesome oysters, and the island creek people are a pleasure to work with. I don't think they need a thing. Maybe some lemon.



Exactly. But I'm working with an expectation. Cuc granita is a nice idea.

Rami - thanks for the link. My wife and I have fond memories dining at Tetsuya's during our only trip to Australia.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the classics here like the spicy yuzu or red wine mignonette. Yuzu, lemon juice, laudemio evoo, tabasco s&p. For the red try equal parts aged red wine vinegar and cabernet, add minced shallots, boil, strain, chill, add back in minced raw shallot, tspn dijon, a lot of fresh cracked black pepper and finish with Kosher salt.


----------



## 29palms (Apr 1, 2014)

If it were me I'd get them out of the water and on ice for a week at least. They'll plump up nice after that they really need nothing - at least the Wellfleet oysters we get are like that. Of course if you are catering then people expect trimin's.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 1, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> I like the classics here like the spicy yuzu or red wine mignonette. Yuzu, lemon juice, laudemio evoo, tabasco s&p. For the red try equal parts aged red wine vinegar and cabernet, add minced shallots, boil, strain, chill, add back in minced raw shallot, tspn dijon, a lot of fresh cracked black pepper and finish with Kosher salt.



Excellent...kicked up mignonettes. Never thought of the Laudemio in this context....it's so green and peppery it makes perfect sense.


----------



## rami_m (Apr 1, 2014)

Let's us know what you went for. . Kinda curious how it goes


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 1, 2014)

I always like the classics. Mignonette (I like to use long pepper, shallots and cabernet vin with a little chive). The finger lime is a great idea too, maybe do a little finger lime play on ceviche to top it with? Finger lime, espellette, chives, etc.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 2, 2014)

Namaxy said:


> Exactly. But I'm working with an expectation. Cuc granita is a nice idea.
> 
> Rami - thanks for the link. My wife and I have fond memories dining at Tetsuya's during our only trip to Australia.



Tetsuya's oyster dressing is my all time favourite! ( I'm slightly biased as i used to work there) which is why I do a version of that recipe at our place with the addition of pickled ginger. My Restaurant is in the heart of oyster country, some of the worlds best i reckon. I like them served natural myself.


----------



## rami_m (Apr 2, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> Tetsuya's oyster dressing is my all time favourite! ( I'm slightly biased as i used to work there) which is why I do a version of that recipe at our place with the addition of pickled ginger. My Restaurant is in the heart of oyster country, some of the worlds best i reckon. I like them served natural myself.



Where can I find you? Me hungry


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm on the far south coast (around 6 hours drive from Sydney down the Princes Hwy)


----------



## rami_m (Apr 2, 2014)

Just around the corner then  will ask about directions next time we plan something.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 2, 2014)

For hors d'oeuvres parties I like to do "oyster shooters". Shot glasses are cheap and I keep a bunch around for parties. Freshly shucked, and spiced up however, in the shot glass. No fuss no muss for the guest.

I like, lime, siracha and a cilantro leaf.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 2, 2014)

Champagne, peeled and brunoise grapes, chives, minced and well rinsed shallot, good champagne vinegar, fresh ground black pepper(not too coarse)

Or a lime jalapeno _ emulsion_, just mince the chile, add salt, lime juice and water. Puree and thicken with xanthan.

But I admit, growing up in Kansas definitely sheltered me from oysters so my experience/love is not quite so vast.


----------



## 29palms (Apr 2, 2014)

Shot glass is a great idea Salty!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> For hors d'oeuvres parties I like to do "oyster shooters". Shot glasses are cheap and I keep a bunch around for parties. Freshly shucked, and spiced up however, in the shot glass. No fuss no muss for the guest.
> 
> I like, lime, siracha and a cilantro leaf.


Sounds good..


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2014)

roasted tomato leek fennel relish flambeed with sambuca


----------



## daveb (Apr 2, 2014)

Best idea here is SAVE THIS THREAD.


----------



## seattle_lee (Apr 2, 2014)

Namaxy said:


> Have a ton of oysters to serve at an upcoming function. (served raw that is...no Rockefeller etc.) I like basic mignonette, but I'll need some more creative options. I'm kind of tired of the ubiquitous yuzu/uni etc. I refuse to kill them with cocktail sauce. I was thinking about pickling some things like cucumber, ginger, or peppers.....maybe some citrus. Any ideas?



I'm so glad I live in town where we can get great oysters served naked, and the clientele is perfectly happy with this. Because I get grumpy when somebody messes with my oysters :spankarse:


----------



## NotSwedishChef (Apr 3, 2014)

cucumber & ginger brunoise, , microplaned fresh horseradish, cucumber juice, sambal, seasoned rice vinegar and white wine (still/ sparkling, shooters choice), chives

prosecco mignonette (beaten to death but people love it, ugh!)

I lean more to just lemon.....I like tasting the differences between wellfleets, island creeks, and stonington's, etc. Same thing as you travel up the pacific coast.....the differences from San Fran (hog island) to BC and in between are amazing.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 3, 2014)

If you decide to try doing some cooked I am quite partial to steamed oysters with ginger & shallot, something similar to David Changs ginger scallion sauce, some corriander as well. Or Maybe steamed with XO sauce


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 3, 2014)

When cooked, I am a sucker for the tempura oysters , with proper aioli and a hefeweizen I will eat all day 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 3, 2014)

I made some Guiness caviar a while back that was well received.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 3, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> If you decide to try doing some cooked I am quite partial to steamed oysters with ginger & shallot, something similar to David Changs ginger scallion sauce, some corriander as well. Or Maybe steamed with XO sauce



I have a great home made XO that I use for shrimp tempura....Might work well with oysters. But this time around I'll only be doing raw.

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. Not for this party...but will definitely be doing the oyster shooter idea when the weather get warmer!


----------



## mhlee (Apr 3, 2014)

I've thought about XO sauce for raw preparations and have thought that a relish of sorts made with a little XO and the oil, with some thinly julienned green onion (white part only), small cilantro leaves (or even finely diced turnips) and a touch of Chinese black vinegar would go well with raw shellfish, since you see variations of this combo, minus the Chinese black vinegar, served with all kinds of seafood in China and Taiwan.


----------



## rami_m (Apr 6, 2014)

What did you go with ?


----------

